# LEDs Stopped Working...



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

I was given 3 StarkLed Flare lighting units. They can either be used individually or plugged & screwed together to make one long unit.

Along with the LEDs, I was given 2 power supply units. One model to power one LED unit only & the 2nd power supply to power 2 units together.

Basically I've only used one LED unit (with the appropriate power supply) for several months now. I came home the other day & it had lost its brightness & was just a dim flickering light.

I tried replacing the LED unit with my 2 other spares but the same dim flickering. I reasoned it must be the power supply.
So I plugged 2 LED units together & tried the 2nd power supply...same dim flickering...no matter what combination of the 3 LED units I tried, nothing worked.

This is my first time using LEDs soooo I'm wondering if they have a certain life expectancy?

Do LEDs go from dim to full strength or are they basically bright once turned on?

Are the units supposed to be hot/warm to touch?
The LEDs are encased in an aluminium fixture & has always been surprising warm to touch.

I simply don't understand how all 3 units stopped working even though I've only ever used one. And I don't understand either how both power units could be faulty if the issue isn't with the LEDs themselves?

Anyone with advice or experience would be much appreciated.


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

My one LED strip gets warm (80-85F) on the light side. My older one used to flicker and go out. Some of the blue lights don't work. I gave it a good cleaning and added a lid to the tank as I suspected humidity was building up from a poor seal on the light. Some brands are better than others.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

Like I said I've only ever used one unit with the other 2 as spares. I took the casing off & it's clean & no obvious humidity damage.
I just don't understand how all 3 just don't work anymore???

I checked StarkLED's website, these are pretty impressive units.


----------

